# African grey hurt foot overnight?



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Should I be worried about this?










I have noticed it this morning when I have uncovered Sam to feed her

I suspect she caught it on her rough perch in the night as it wasn't there yesterday


Is it something I should be concerned about or will it heal by itself? She's acting normally so I don't think it is bothering her


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

From the photo alone, it looks like an open wound so you need to be careful it dont get infected. Might need something to cover the wound & antibiotics to prevent infection. You could porobably clean it & make sure she has nothing dirty to walk through (poop etc) then call vet in the morning for further advice.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got no chance of restraining her to put anything on it I will lose my fingers lol

It looks like the top layer of skin has come off its red but not bleeding, it's a bad picture 

I will have to find out when the exotics vet will be there he doesn't work every day and is very hard to get appointments with unless it's a major emergency


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I totally deep cleaned her cage yesterday with F10, scrubbed all her perches down etc so it is totally clean, I have also cleaned the wound, it isn't red this morning so I think she is going to be fine


----------



## Tim Hunt BSc (Feb 27, 2012)

I would actually suggest taking the bird to a vet if possible. The wound itself doesn't looks too bad, however there is a chance that the bird may go into shock which can often be fatal without a shot of adrenaline. If the bird continues to act normally and eat and drink normally I wouldn't be too concerned however I would keep a very close eye on its general condition.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't get hold of the vet at the moment

She is acting just as normal though and is perfectly happy, and noisy as usual, hanging upside down attacking her toys etc, I will take her if she starts acting weird though


----------



## petsroyale (Apr 26, 2011)

if your willing to take the drive go to great western exotics in swindon there the best vets for exotics ive ever seen


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

That is way too far away for me its like an hour and a half away unfortunately, but thank you anyway


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Vetericyn Wound Care, 120ml, 250ml, 500ml - SPH Supplies if you can't clean it often up close, buy some of this...you can get it in a smaller bottle than this but its all I could find...just spray on the wound every day...it does look like quite a sore wound and needs cleaning every day ideally.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Its ok this thread can be closed/ignored now as she is absolutely fine


----------

